# Best route to Dover from Ireland



## JoeyD (Jun 1, 2007)

We are travelling to Dover later in the month (on a Saturday) and are seeking some advice on the best route from Ireland. We are considering two route options at the moment and would welcome any of the members advice from the following ports -

1. Holyhead 

2. Pembroke

Many thanks in advance.

JoeyD


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry, I can't give you a direct comparison, but I drove back from Dublin recently via Holyhead as the ferry times were better than via Rosslare.

It was a painless, quick trip to the M6 /M40 / A34 (I wasn't going as far as Dover) but I was lucky with timing, the M6 can get very busy. I also chose to use the toll road around Birmingham, which I think was 10 pounds in my tag axle motorhome.

Pembroke route looks shorter (about an hour less driving to Portsmouth), but the Holyhead ferry gave me a 5 hour head start (at least).

So I'd guess there is about an hour in it in terms of UK driving time (Pembroke should faster). I did wonder about getting an overnight ferry all the way to Liverpool, but the drive along on the Welsh coast was easy and scenic too.

David


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi Joey, 
A lot depends on where you live in Ireland!

The Holyhead route is approx 45 miles longer and is also not as good a road for the first 50 miles from Holyhead.

I have used both routes and would much prefer Pembroke. The route is really straight forward just into St Clears and on to the M4 , then M25 south, then M20 to Dover

I have driven it in abot 6 hours(from Pembroke) with a 30 min break in the middle but I would leave a little longer.

The most likely pince point will be the M25 as it depends what time you hit it 

Hope this is of help

Finyar


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What about the new ferry to Swansea?

A much better trip - motorways all the way through Wales & England.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If I had to choose then Pembroke. You hit the motorway a lot sooner and simply go M4, M25 anti-clockwise the M20.

The north wales roads are not as fast as they look on a map. Plus the traffic around here in the Midlnads is dire, even on a Saturday.
The Toll road will cut some out but it's £9 and you still have issues going down the M1..


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,
I think the Pembroke route is far better. From Pembroke to 
M4 pretty easy, then straight to M25 and round to Dover. Swansea /Cork will not benefit you greatly on the Welsh side you can drive Swansea / Pembroke in 90 mins.

HTH,
Peter.


----------



## macmomo (Jun 28, 2010)

The A55 between Holyhead and Chester can be awful, there are always road works somewhere (usually several places) and often significant delays. If you use this route (I do twice a week or more!) then travel during off-peak times if you can. Saturdays usually not too bad, but it totally depends on where they are digging up. The A55 is a local joke, but not funny when you're trying to get somewhere.


----------

